# How the rich pays less in taxes than you



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2021)

Fun.(sarcasm)
Tl;dr because of multiple loopholes. Wealthy people pay 15x less taxes than the average American. Essentially through using borrowing loopholes.
And also due to having so much money they can lobby both parties so hard it might as well be considered a one party country.
Again, capitalism... bad. Hording that wealth does nothing for the economy, and only really just injures the public when they can lobby and fund candidates.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 19, 2021)

Reual said:


> Fun.(sarcasm)
> Tl;dr because of multiple loopholes. Wealthy people pay 15x less taxes than the average American. Essentially through using borrowing loopholes.
> And also due to having so much money they can lobby both parties so hard it might as well be considered a one party country.
> Again, capitalism... bad. Hording that wealth does nothing for the economy, and only really just injures the public when they can lobby and fund candidates.




I wonder how much tax revenue the businesses these rich people own generate. The last time I checked you can't shirt your way out of sales taxes and generally taxes on a business are around 40% of their income. Sure, the rich people that own the businesses pay little to no income tax themselves, but that pales in comparison to the taxes their businesses generate.

You know though, instead of making yourself miserable with jealousy and envy why don't you invest some time into making money because that's what you're after. It's really not that hard of a thing to do. I mean, if that's what you want from life.


----------



## TimPV3 (Jun 19, 2021)

LOL of course the first reply is defending the poor billionaires and telling OP to pull themselves up by the bootstraps. Must be taking the day off from making up stories about Hunter Biden.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 19, 2021)

TimPV3 said:


> LOL of course the first reply is defending the poor billionaires and telling OP to pull themselves up by the bootstraps. Must be taking the day off from making up stories about Hunter Biden.



What do you suggest then? The OP keeps making himself miserable or do you suggest that rich people owe the OP some of their money?


----------



## Lacius (Jun 19, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> I wonder how much tax revenue the businesses these rich people own generate. The last time I checked you can't shirt your way out of sales taxes and generally taxes on a business are around 40% of their income. Sure, the rich people that own the businesses pay little to no income tax themselves, but that pales in comparison to the taxes their businesses generate.
> 
> You know though, instead of making yourself miserable with jealousy and envy why don't you invest some time into making money because that's what you're after. It's really not that hard of a thing to do. I mean, if that's what you want from life.


This isn't about jealousy. It's about the rich paying their fair share.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 19, 2021)

JonhathonBaxster said:


> wonder how much tax revenue the businesses these rich people own generate. The last time I checked you can't shirt your way out of sales taxes and generally taxes on a business are around 40% of their income.


and you didn't watch the video. they take a very low income, use loans that are not taxable to keep them sustained, and because the amount of assets they have and the total it's worth, and being able to keep investsments, tl;dr they gain more profit than they loose, while not paying anything in taxes. And then when they die, said assets become non taxable for the next generation.


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 20, 2021)

Reual said:


> and you didn't watch the video. they take a very low income, use loans that are not taxable to keep them sustained, and because the amount of assets they have and the total it's worth, and being able to keep investsments, tl;dr they gain more profit than they loose, while not paying anything in taxes. And then when they die, said assets become non taxable for the next generation.



Taxes suck. If I were rich and there are legal methods to reduce the taxes I'm paying I'd use them. They aren't "loopholes", they are rules and laws that allow them to claim what they claim. Their products and services get taxed, their employees get taxed, their business income gets taxed and then they are taxed whenever they purchase goods or services their business uses or needs. That's a shit ton of taxes already, too much if you ask me.

Taxes suck. If I could find a legal way to not have to pay any I'd take it.

Regardless, their personal income is theirs. They can spend it however they deem fit. No one else should have a say in how, when, where or why they spend it.

You realize being rich is a matter of perspective? What if I told you that I take in $4,000 a year and that's it. Someone that makes $30,000 would be rich to me and you know what, $30,000 is too much. They need to give me half of what they make and for no other reason other then the fact that I don't get as much as they do. Now, how well do you think that will go over? You know, me demanding they give me money?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2021)

@JonhathonBaxster
you don't seem to understand how capitalism works. More specifically it seems you have the belief that well... actually let me just quote it.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> You know though, instead of making yourself miserable with jealousy and envy why don't you invest some time into making money because that's what you're after.


So first off. I am communist (the others are likely not. So this economic system doesn't pevee them perhaps the sameway)
However. Here's how captalists take advantage of social security, steal your wage, and have loopholes.
1. Wage theft:
In order for capitalist to make profit off of say, another person. They cannot pay that person the worth they are. This fundamentally means value you are putting in, is not coming back to you, the worker.

so that comb
2. Advantage of social security and also government subsides
Most underpaying companies (and many of the big ones) do to paying their works so poorly. said workers need to rely on benefits... which comes from american tax dollars. you know... your taxes and others. Such as foodstamps, healthcare assistance, housing assistance and much more.
Then you also have the fact that many of these companies get insane subsidies or tax breaks. One of amazon's headquarters made negative taxes, in other words, the government paid them. Despite what is it again? Jeff bazo's making billions of dollars?
4. (didn't list it, but I'll list it) Capitalists have so much power over law, your vote doesn't matter
captalists have power to change law with workers/people who have not much wealth can't. There's been multiple studies conducted showing that capitalists, those who make insane wealth and money, also happen to have the strongest influence on if a bill or not passes. It's not considence that often People near the top of the company or chain, end up in government, and instead of protecting the people or public, work to double down on said companies to everyone but to not their detriment.  Which honestly leads to another thing
5. Yeah those loops holes definitely exist, and it's not because some careless lawmaker was there, it was likely pushed in by a capitalist.
Given that you clearly don't understand how these loopholes exist, or what the loophole is. I am going to safely assume you have not watch the video. If you had, you'd probably change your mind in a heartbeat.





JonhathonBaxster said:


> They need to give me half of what they make and for no other reason other then the fact that I don't get as much as they do. Now, how well do you think that will go over? You know, me demanding they give me money?


this right here to a communist what I stated above, is why this is fundamentally false. let's use some real life(ish) numbers for scale.
most americans do not make over 20,000 dollars per year. You may state "well the average is much higher than that) reality is though average doesn't take into account statistical outliers on either end of the spectrum. And in this case the statistical outlier is the people ontop. Who has millions, not thousands, millions.
So say instead, your bushiness has 10 workers. all of which is being paid at 20,000.(let's just make the exception)this is btw, 10 dollars per hour, 40 hours per week, and all 52 weeks worked. so realistically this number is less when we consider holidays. so let's go ahead and multiply that by ten. So these ten workers combined, make 200,000 per year. However, this company or whatever the fuck, has made a net profit for the CEO or reinvestment of  20 times the amount these workers made combined.
That would essentially mean the CEO is not paying these workers what they are worth by an obscene ratio. This? what I just described, is EXACTLY what is happening in the United States. Workers add millions to even billions of dollars of combined value. and only get a a 50th of it back. with little to no support. 10 dollars an hour isn't enough for most homes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JonhathonBaxster said:


> What do you suggest then? The OP keeps making himself miserable or do you suggest that rich people owe the OP some of their money?


Actually, yes I would say the rich owe us money. They aren't paying us our full value. If they did, they would go even. And even then, as I stated before, they don't pay their fair share on taxes, and in somecases get paid by the government, because they have a strong influence on the government as well.


JonhathonBaxster said:


> You know though, instead of making yourself miserable with jealousy and envy why don't you invest some time into making money because that's what you're after. It's really not that hard of a thing to do. I mean, if that's what you want from life.


I could careless about money. Like if your thinking that I'm some random ass guy who wants to be rich because MONEY. No. The only reason I care is because literately my peers and I aren't paid enough, and barely survive on a thread with little to no comfort, all because a business owner is exploiting us for their own gains. And we have cooperation wanting us to pay EVEN MORE when and where ever possible.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 20, 2021)

Shouldn't this thread be titled

"'SecondThought' Youtube video _claims_ the rich pay less in taxes than you."

??

https://gbatemp.net/threads/announcement-concerning-thread-titles.589800/


----------



## kylesmith8 (Jun 21, 2021)

Yeah but what can we do :/?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jun 21, 2021)

Cool! If I'm rich I can manipulate the system.
Too bad I'm poor


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2021)

kylesmith8 said:


> Yeah but what can we do :/?


Well a few things. First thing first, you have to understand that the economic system, has bleed it's power into the government system. So Republicans and Democrats, are going to be status quo/let's let the rich get richer, and the poor poorer. So at this level, your going to want to look for candidates who do what they actually say. Like for example, republicans say they'll reduce taxes for everyone back in 2017. But there was a clause when the law ended at 2021. that the lower tax bracket/poor would get their taxes increased. So essentially, vote third party.
Now to be clear Libertarians are, at least from my eyes, really really dumb. Basically they want to strip away the government power, but... well. keep the capitalism. which would be more of a plutocracy since well, money means power in this economic system. So honestly, green party would be your best bet. Closest thing to anarcho socialism, which will invetibly either
A. put more of a barrier between the economic system and governing
B. advocate for polices that weaken the influence of massive corperations
C. And advocate for proper healthcare.
D. weaken government strength, right now it admittedly has too much power without much oversight and recourse for the public.
But I'd advise you to at least look into these things and not just take my word.
So that's what you can do at a political level with voting.

But honestly, odds are it may not be effective. So really it's helping to work build social structures. Such as getting to know your neighbors if possible, and having a network to check on each other or help each other out. To use a example real life. Say we have a toliet paper 2.0 crises due to some outbreak of a virus and people buying more than they realistically need. If you have spare toliet paper, within your means, and if you have a group of people who could use it, then just provide them the TP. This concept can be applied on multiple levels. Housing if possible, tools, provide what you can, take what you need. This is probably the most powerful tool we have. Capitalism requires a dis-functioning social network, if there's a strong social network, communities don't need to rely on capitalism to survive.. Such as distrust of your neighbors is an example of disfunctioning social networks
. If you all trusted each other, you would share things, and as such couldn't make more money on duplicates of tools. We weren't always so unfriendly or distrustful of neighbors. But marketing strongly changed that. This doesn't mean you need to buddy buddy with them. Just need to get far enough to at least communicate when needed.

Now perhaps you'd favor the capitalist system, in which case, idk what to say.


----------



## seany1990 (Jun 21, 2021)

Imagine being a bootlicker for billionaires


----------



## kevin corms (Jun 21, 2021)

Listen to George Carlin for an honest take on politics and how the country actually works.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TimPV3 said:


> LOL of course the first reply is defending the poor billionaires and telling OP to pull themselves up by the bootstraps. Must be taking the day off from making up stories about Hunter Biden.


Why would anyone need to make up stories about Hunter Biden? Hes a corrupt drug addict. It doesnt make anyone any better that the Biden family are corrupt a holes, but no need to give them a pass just because you dislike some other a holes even more so. All they have to do is fuel a culture war and nobody even pays attention to what countries we are at war with or anything else really.


----------



## Viri (Jun 21, 2021)

Google "1209 North Orange Street"

It's a Delaware tax haven.


> Notable companies represented by CT at this location include Google, American Airlines, Apple Inc., General Motors, The Coca-Cola Company, Walmart, Yum! Brands, Verizon, and about 430 of Deutsche Bank's more than 2,000 subsidiary companies and special purpose companies. Both former President of the United States Donald Trump, and his main opponent in the 2016 United States presidential election, Hillary Clinton, have registered companies at the center





Spoiler



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporation_Trust_Center_(CT_Corporation)





Spoiler







Just remember this next time a politician brings up YOUR taxes.

And yea, my cousin lives like 5 minutes away from this building, and they find it pretty funny.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 21, 2021)

Some of y'all


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jun 22, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Some of y'all


yall were supposed to lick the boot not deep throat it


----------

